# DVD styler- creating chapters



## PC person (Feb 2, 2006)

Has anyone used this tool? I just watched this video about how to put 3 separate video files onto a DVD and burn it.






But, I'm trying to add a single video file, not separate ones, and want to make buttons for chapters every 10 minutes (it's an hour long) do you know how I'd do this?


----------



## wmorri (May 29, 2008)

I have never even heard of this tool before. However, I did find a forum post that should help you out


----------

